

Ask HN: Meetup in KC? - mathgladiator

Does anyone want to do a meet up in January near Kansas City?
======
megamark16
I'd love to! Lunches are typically better for me than after work stuff, but
I'll try to make it to whatever works for everybody else. I'm downtown, so I
can do Westport, River Market, the Plaza, it's all good.

~~~
mildweed
megamark16, wmeredith and I already had a mini-meetup over lunch. It was good.

If we do a lunch, I suggest The Cashew. If we do a happy hour, I suggest
McCoys / Foundry.

------
nanidin
I'd be up for a meetup - I lurk here all the time. I thought I had an account,
but it turns out I didn't so I just made this. I wouldn't have seen this post
if it weren't for the crosspost to the KC subreddit.

------
mathgladiator
Date, Venue, Time set:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2080049>

Thank You

------
rarrrrrr
Splendid idea. The Foundry / McCoy's in Westport? I'll be happy to meet just
about anywhere though.

------
amoore
Sure!

What do you have in mind, something like a Friday afternoon happy hour or
something?

~~~
mathgladiator
Maybe, going to try another Ask HN tomorrow to try to rally more people.

------
amoore
Based on a few emails floating around among us, it sounds like we're getting
together Wednesday the 26th at 5:30 at McCoy's in Westport.

~~~
bwooceli
Sounds good to me! Looking forward to it.

------
chaddeshon
I'd love to meet up. After work would be better for me. By the time I could
get to Westport my lunch hour would be half over.

------
ChaosMotor
Sure, I'll be there. Crossposting from reddit.

------
dglassan
Is there a date/time/place set yet? I'm right near westport and would like to
meet up somewhere.

------
cgshaw
I'm be interested in a KC meetup.

------
katrarobawiner
Beer Kitchen across the street is also delicious. Bump for anywhere westport.

------
haynesrl
Sure. I can visit after work hours. When and where?

------
herrwolfe
I'd be interested.

------
jordan0day
Count me in.

~~~
mathgladiator
email in profile (or could you email me via my profile)

------
Jnny
I'm in for a meetup in Westport!

------
wfjackson3
I would be interested too.

